# Can I feed Porridge Oats to my horse??



## Draft lover (May 11, 2013)

If oats are the only ingredients, then I don't see anything there that would be a problem.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm assuming so. After all it just has oats in it .


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I make my horses treats with oats, carrots, apples, and molasses and have had no problems thus far


----------

